# Is it REAL Rotala Indica?



## 45481 (May 24, 2014)

On some online shop, I've seen this picture.
And it was named as Rotala Indica.

Well, But it doesn't look like rotala indica at all... does it?
Can some factors make same plants look so different?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's Rotala rotundifolia. The real indica is most often erroneously sold as Ammania sp. 'Bonsai'.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Very pretty plant though, it has unusually broad leaves for R. rotundifolia.

Welcome to APC!


----------



## 45481 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you guys, then it's actually R.rotundifolia. 
Not just normal R.rotundfifolia, but var.'Broad leaf' ?

I've found rotundifolia, but cannot found such broad leaves.









This is normal R.rotundifolia, but looks different.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello asd708,
Rotala rotundifolia has many genetically fixed variants, and the naming by the traders (such als "broad leaf") may be inconsistent, there are good chances that the same form comes with different names, and vice versa. Additionally characters such as coloration and broadth of submerged leaves are dependent on conditions. I think it's even difficult to define which rotundifolia form is the "normal" one.

Some rotundifolia variants are erroneously labeled in the trade as "indica" for ages, while the correct name R. indica for the "Ammania sp. Bonsai" is slowly becoming accepted. I know 2 different false indicas: 
- one with relatively broad submerged leaves, rather beige colour; it has often 3 leaves per node
- the "R. indica" from Anubias company, Italy: I can't it tell apart from the plant that's known as R. sp. "Colorata" in Germany (surely a rotundifolia form, too).


----------



## 45481 (May 24, 2014)

Thank you for many expertises, I'm really touched.

Then, in summary, this plant,








is exactly R.rotundifolia, and the reason why that R.rotundifolia has relatively broad leaves is because of water conditions. Also there is confusion in naming plants, especially in classifying R.rotundifolia and its variants.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Tropica sells Rotala indica under the name Rotala sp. 'bonsai' (formerly Ammania sp. 'bonsai') in the 1-2-grow cups. I'm pretty sure they know it is Rotala indica, but that name is used wrong 99% of the time and all are Rotala rotundifolia variants, that I guess they will keep it under a different name for a long time.


----------

